# [Wet Thumb Forum]-80 Litre re-scaped



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

Some new driftwood insipred me to re-scape my tank...










Water is still cloudy and I need to trim back the stem plants but I'm feeling a bit lazy this afternoon!

I'm still trying to hunt down some M. micranthemoides but it seems to have eluded me so far - a lot of plants are hard to find around here.


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

Some new driftwood insipred me to re-scape my tank...










Water is still cloudy and I need to trim back the stem plants but I'm feeling a bit lazy this afternoon!

I'm still trying to hunt down some M. micranthemoides but it seems to have eluded me so far - a lot of plants are hard to find around here.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's really nice!!! I like it a lot more than your previous design....the driftwood adds a lot. I'm interested in seeing how the plants are going to soften the seam of the wood as they grow.

If possible keep the plants on the right side larger to give weight to that side. Remember the 3:2 ratio.. The two pieces of wood are giving your design a right-sided feel already. It would only enhance the feel of your design.

Now you've got a month and a half to get it ready for AGA.


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion Phil, I'll certainly take it on board...

I like it more than my last tank layout too, having a more thought-out and stronger hardscape seems to make a world of difference.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

locus,

Great job on reading the tank. I still can't belive this is a 20 Gallon tank. I'm looking forward to seeing established aquascape and clear water. Keep us updated.


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Looks great, looove that driftwood. Although, i think that some more rocks around the wood would look good.

Man, i guess that there is some advantages living in Denmark, like living right next door to Tropica







Hemianthus micranthemoides is a very normal plant here in Denmark, if you would like to i could ship some to you, but i dont think it's a good idea in the end.

Jay, you're right, the only way i can see it's a 20 gallon is by comparing the size of the cardinals with the size of the tank


----------

